# Seventh heaven rat rescue needs help!!



## RatzRUs (Feb 5, 2012)

They still have most of the 157 rats that were taken in from a breeding/hoarding case! She just recently lost her job and she needs these little ones adopted ASAP!https://www.facebook.com/seventhheaven.ratrescue


----------



## elliriyanna (Jul 27, 2011)

she is fairly close to me ... i wish i could adopt but i am between jobs myself


----------



## CapnKennedy (Sep 30, 2012)

Omg, shes like, right down the river. I'll talk to my mom about adopting one :3


----------

